# What brand do you feed your babies?



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't know if you guys made this thread before but I was just wondering what brand do you guys feed your dogs? I feed my golden, Innova Adult Dry Food Large Bites.. I was thinking of changing him to Royal Canin Golden Retriever 25.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

flint river ranch Lamb, Millet & Rice formula

Flint River Ranch | All Natural, Premium Dog and Cat Food


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Good marking gimick, nothing else. Food is the exact same, just a different shape or size..IMO that is. I know someone who bought a bag of poodle and a bag of Golden Retriever and mixed it. They thought their dog was getting the proper nutrition as per its "breed". They think by putting the most popular breeds on the front of a bag that people will think its made just for their dog. 

I personally wouldnt feed it, besides, they dont have my guys breed on the market but I am willing to bet if I fed him the Labrador or Cocker Spaniel version he would be fine

I feed Purina Pro Plan the salmon/rice formular. My other dog is on a rotation of Natures Variety, Taste of the wild, Orijen etc


----------



## vjm1639 (Feb 20, 2012)

*dog food....*

We fed our past furbaby Wellness, feed our cat Wellness, and will switch our new puppy over to Wellness when we get to bring it home in just a few weeks. It seems to be in the top when I do research.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I feed Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Senior and Natural Choice Large Breed. I have fed Nutro for many years and many dogs and many cats. Everything this food claimed it could do for my dogs, it did. Times 10 for the cats. Now I work for Nutro so let me know if I can help you settle on a food or question an ingredient.


----------



## AbbysDaddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Purina Pro Plan Sensitive skin and stomach over here! Has done very well for her coat in my opinion. Although her foster had her on Dog Chow, so anything was an improvement.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Taste Of The Wild - Pacific Stream. awesome food. coast is gorgeous!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Here you go............

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...361-what-do-you-feed-poll-only-no-debate.html


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Dodger eats Royal Canin Golden Retriever 25. I don't think they need a breed specific formula, but I wanted to feed Royal Canin and I liked that the golden retriever formula had larger pieces so that Dodger doesn't just inhale it all, and it had something in it for skin care.


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

We liked the bigger pieces in the Royal Canin GR because she eats fast, but the food didn't agree with Evie. She also didn't do well on Iams, Blue Seal, Diamond Natural, or raw. So far so fine on Natural Balance Bison and Potato. It's been a few weeks, now, that she's been on it. Interesting to me, though, just one sneaked bite of chicken and we were back in digestion purgatory for a week. I'm not one to jump to a food intolerance conclusion but she sure seems to have one from what I can tell.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I feed my 1 year 4 month old wellness super5mix chicken formula and I feed my 4 month old wellness super5mix large breed puppy formula. they love it and do really well on it. it was quite a bit of trial and error with different brands with my female (from blue buffalo, eukanuba, royal canin, and science diet) she never did well on any other brand until I found wellness


----------

